# Ratty in her paper towel wigwam!



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

She made it herself!


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

What a crafty lil rattie!! :lol:


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

All that my two boy's tend to make is a big mess! Haha, shes a cutie pie


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

JennieLove said:


> Haha, shes a cutie pie


Thanks! She is most of the time. She can be a little devil when she wants to be, though.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

That is ABSOLUTELY adorable!!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks! She certainly keeps us suitably amused :lol:


----------

